# Purdy painters backpack ship to uk



## Beasley187 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi
I live in uk and have heard purdy has released there new backpack 651137572 in sherwin William's stores usa? Does anyone know where I could purchase this online and get shipped to uk? Iv been looking online since release and cant find anywhere. So any information is a big help.
Regrds


----------



## patxi (Nov 22, 2020)

Beasley187 said:


> Hi
> I live in uk and have heard purdy has released there new backpack 651137572 in sherwin William's stores usa? Does anyone know where I could purchase this online and get shipped to uk? Iv been looking online since release and cant find anywhere. So any information is a big help.
> Regrds


hi i can got some if you interested regards P


----------



## SGM (Nov 23, 2020)

Beasley187 said:


> Hi
> I live in uk and have heard purdy has released there new backpack 651137572 in sherwin William's stores usa? Does anyone know where I could purchase this online and get shipped to uk? Iv been looking online since release and cant find anywhere. So any information is a big help.
> Regrds


Hi, I believe LDM and Peter Robbins are the only people in the uk with them ATM


----------



## patxi (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi guys , yes you right but not much of them in stock


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Who here has bought one and use it? It looks like it would be handy but the thought of my brushes being stored upside down drives me crazy.


----------



## patxi (Nov 22, 2020)

I got it ☺ it's really good , Since this is how the experts "sewed" it, it doesn't really matter how the brush is stored, I mean which side with the bristles


----------

